# Considering joining the military, but what to do with my dog?



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

So I am seriously thinking about joining the air force, and the only thing making me hesitant is what I would do with Faolan. I know my mom would keep Legend for me until I was able to take him with me and I'm sure she'd keep him for me on deployments, but she isn't really the big dog type and neither are her cats, plus she doesn't really have the room in her house even if she would want to keep him for me. I know finding Faolan a new home is always an option but it's one I want to hold as a last resort. I have had him since he was a puppy and he is turning 3 this year and the earliest I would join the air force is 2 years from now so he would be 5 by then and it would be hard on both of us to put him in a home with strangers. I am thinking about asking my aunt if she would foster him for me as she is experienced with dogs, has a good bit of land and lives up north so Faolan would get to experience snow. I would send her monthly checks to cover his expenses and everything. However, I know my uncle gets tired of the dogs they already have so I dont know if she could. Any advice??


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

There is an organization called Dogs on Deployment: http://dogsondeployment.org/

I don't know enough about them to know if they only foster dogs for soldiers on active deployment, or if your basic training would qualify but you could contact them for more advice if it doesn't. Once you complete your basic and get an assignment, many bases do allow pets.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I don't know what the US Airforce is like, but I know in Canada that you're not deployed (unless you're assigned to a ship with a helo) so it wouldn't be a problem except for your basic training. My BF is remustering to the air force from navy so he already completed the basic training and when it goes through we will be located in the PMQs which allow dogs. 

I've been looking at all the PMQs that we might be sent to and they all just follow whatever the local laws are (ie: no pits in ON).


----------



## Dagger (Jan 23, 2014)

Are you married? I'm assuming the answer is no since you're having questions about what might happen to your dog but I'm just making sure. They do allow dogs in on-base housing (not the barracks) with the exception of pitbulls, but that doesn't appear to apply to you anyway and it's easy to get around that rule. Figure out somewhere for the dogs to stay while you're in basic (~9 weeks). Ask your recruiter what accommodations can be made for your dog.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I like the Aunt option....
There was a whole thread around here somewhere (maybe it was on BigDog Porch forum) around a lady that was involved with some kind of dog foster for soldiers in deployment program and she really really got a bad deal.... (not all programs are equally repuetable..).... the dog was a Boxer....


----------



## Pugtown (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if this group is still around, but I saw them on the news a few years ago: Guardian Angels for Soldiers Pets. They foster during deployment.


----------

